# Haunted House (sneak peek at a Ghost)



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well folks?...today was filled with "OMG Moments" for me as while I had a free moment at work?...I thought...

"Gee...I wonder if that Ghost bow made it stateside yet?"

and since it had been a day since the last time I tracked it?...I punched the tracking # into my smartphone and that's when OMG Moment #1 happened as suddenly it read the bow had hit the states 3 days ago and that a delivery attempt had been made but that it was...

*"Rescheduled For Delivery Too Other Address"*

as I thought....

"Wait!..what other address?...I only gave one address!"

Immediately I felt my blood pressure skyrocket thinking...

"Some hacker got my info and re-routed MY FREAKING BOW!"

I calmed myself...prayed...and turned it over to my higher power...tried not to think about it...finished work and headed home...hoping...that maybe...but as I pulled in the drive?....nope...no box...checked the mailbox...no missed delivery slip....took a deep breath and headed in the house and low and behold?...

Here came OMG Moment #2 as there on the kitchen table?...was yesterdays mail and right on top?...a bright pink slip...package is at the post office....so back in my truck I jumped to head back across town and viola...there it was...and by now?...my hands were shaking so bad the P.O. guy filled in my address for me as he saw I was challenged to sign my freaking name! LOL!

And ya know what?....it was all worth it!

Vittorio?...thank you so much Sir!...I feel both honored and very privileged to be one of the first U.S. recipients of a Gillo Ghost and here's what came out of the box folks....










I couldn't wait to check out the balance of this 19" riser and it surely didn't disappoint...










outside of the Blacked Out limb bolts?...it was like someone took my 27" G1 and shrunk it down to 19"s...










dunno why I got the wood grip...the one that's machined into it is to die for...(that may change as I shoot it...we'll see)










next I clipped the limbs on....










and strung it up...










and even with strung limbs?...the balance was still impeccable...(and I haven't even installed the weight kit yet)










And speaking of limbs?...these Ghost limbs felt surprisingly light in mass to me...I'm not certain what the woods are but the core lams seem to look familiar but the wedge doesn't as I chuckled to myself thinking "Balsa" but only because they felt that freaking light to me! LOL! (and you can see the layer of CF....the fine black line just under the front lam)










which runs all the way up to well sorted tips and I might add that the base wedge fades were particularly long and slender...










and due to all the excitement?...I'm whooped!

Vittorio?...HUGE Thanks Again Man!...WELL DONE!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jinks, you crack me up. Congrat's on the new bow!


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks really nice. Can't wait to read more from you after you fling some arrows. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent, and entertaining review.  Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to checking out the Ghost soon enough...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya know what folks?...I sort of felt bad being fortunate enough to be among the first to get a Ghost bow because I really like what Vittorio & Gillo are doing and providing for the archery community and the reason I felt bad getting it?....is because I figured...

1. I know me...and I go through bows like kleenex tissues during a bad cold and?... 

2. I figured there was absolutely nothing out there (in that class of bow) that would rock my love affair with my DAS Elite w/ Custom limbs...cause it is One Bad Butt Bow!

and I figured...man...here I go...I'm going to get it, tune it and?...sell it.

and that just wouldn't be right of me to do to Vittorio & Gillo...so I figured...

I know there's no way it could possibly be as good as my DAS Elite so no matter how good or bad it shoots as compared to my DAS Elite?...I'll just.....

"Live with It"

I took my first few shots with the Ghost tonight and I'm happy to report...

I was wrong....real wrong.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Jinx, I thought you were going to put a sight, stabilizer and draw check on it before posting on the FITA forum.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Jinx, I thought you were going to put a sight, stabilizer and draw check on it before posting on the FITA forum.


I would but as it turns out?...it doesn't really need those things Hank! LOL! 

Friends and Gentlefolk:

Last night I made some pretty bold (if not downright "brash") statements regarding the comparison of this Gillo Ghost to my beloved DAS Elite rig...and did so based on just the first few shots taken last night and the way I figure?...if I were a casual observer reading such?...even I would've been like...

*"Yeah sure Jinks...tell me another one!..what are you?...on Gillo's payroll? LOL!"*

so this morning?...it was time to call Ghost Busters as I figured I owed it to myself...Vittorio...and the readers here to investigate and find out why I was so blown away with this Gillo Ghost that I would have the audacity to even compare it too my beloved and legendary DAS Elite to either "Qualify" or "Dis-Qualify" the statements I made last night and just write it off as being an acute case of...

*"New Bow Syndrome"*

So first things first...break out the beiter limb alignment gauges and check this Ghost out...now I haven't touched a thing on the limb bolts or the LLA system so this is what I got from straight out of the box...










now I had a lot of trouble getting that pic above (due too wind and parallax) but trust when I say the pic doesn't do the alignment justice...it's "Spot-on"...too the point I chuckled to myself wondering if Vittorio himself set this rig up before shipping it too me! LOL!

Now the only changes I made to the Ghost was I "regretfully" went ahead and installed the medium wrist root finished wood grip...and the reason I regretted doing so?...was because the straight up grip with just the wood scale grip covers made a stellar register for my bow hand...unfortunately?...I'm closing in on 58 years old with diabetes and high blood pressure and knew that 40#'s on that isolated of an area of my bow hand would cause me problems down the road with the many meds I take...but I'm here to tell you that the full wood grip?...felt like I went from hugging a female athlete too falling into the bosom of a plus size beauty! LOL!

as the grip oh so comfortably melted into my hand with the oh so familiar feel of Jager contours...











as now you realize I installed "The Weight Kit" which effectively offset any balance deficit incurred by the wood grip...

and the flip side... 










full shot...










and BTW?...when I installed that "Weight Kit"?...the first thing I had to do was remove the wood plugs which I found sort of baffling at first because..."How do I do that?"...what did Vittorio do?...glue them in?...do I need a screwdriver to pry them out?...cause dear lord they are tight...how are they held in there?

but not wanting to take a screwdriver or any sort of metal tool to pry with?...I pulled and twisted harder....no...harder than that...and then I felt the promise of movement...then stood in awe of how Vittorio secured these wood plugs....really?....O=rings on a freaking wood plug?...who does that?...well apparently?...Vittorio Frangilli of Gillo Gold Medal does! LOL!











so...back to my point...why?...why do I feel this very economically priced Ghost to be the equal of (if not better than) my beloved DAS Elite?...well...

1. Despite the Ghost lacking "The Romeo Bulge" of the fabled DAS Elite (which has ruled it out of being "Recurve Legal" in some Orgs)...

The Superb Balance of Both Bows is Spot-on with each other and no...I'm not kidding.

2. The Shot reaction of Both Bows is again..."Spot-on" with each other with both extremely well behaved...and again?...no...I'm not kidding.

and now here comes "An Even Brasher Statement"....

Because these are the area's where the Gillo Ghost actually outshines my beloved DAS Elite for me...

3. General handling: of the Ghost seems more "Dead Neutral" in the hand just walking around with it.

4. The Ghost is more stable throughout the draw cycle for me.

5. It feels "More Settled" at anchor.

6. The Ghost seems to have 1 1/2 times the center-shot clearance of my DAS Elite. (again...pic doesn't due that justice but you get my drift)

and finally?...

7. The Sight Window: On the Ghost Is 2"s shorter than my DAS Elite yielding a far more defined sight picture where between reasons 6 & 7 here?...give me both a better view of my target and an elevated sense of confidence in my sight picture.










I'm calling my words and reasons both justified and?...

officially qualified. 

More testing and reporting to follow...L8R, Bill.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Think I shot more arrows today (100+) than I have in quite sometime and I'm just scratching the surface of test & tune for what this Ghost likes.

It's right at 42#@28"s...7 1/2" BH was way loud...8"s was quieter...8 1/4" is the sweet spot.

.700's with 80gr glue ins was fast but way weak.

.650 cheetahs cut too 28 1/4" with 100gr screw-ins were okay but a bit on the light and loud side.

It actually handled my full length .400 spine 9.0gpi axis arrows with 125gr screw-ins and was real quiet but at well over 10GPP?...hit like freight trains but not real exciting. LOL!

the tow it liked a lot?...

My 29" Long GT3555 .500's with 125gr screw-ins...










and my 29" long .600 spine beman MFX Classics with 100gr screw-ins...and it liked those a lot!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Does the weight make much difference to it's shot reaction as it obviously makes it illegal should anyone want to shoot Trad class with one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> Does the weight make much difference to it's shot reaction as it obviously makes it illegal should anyone want to shoot Trad class with one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To answer your question?...I don't know how big a difference it makes...I know this...what adding the full wood grip took away balance wise?...the weight kit counter-acted that...but as far as...."being legal For Trad Class IBO" goes?...I could give a rats patooty...and I think Vittorio probably gave such about the same consideration when designing his new Ghost Bow....he stated his vision there which was...

*"As we wanted to make a real full hunting bow, then here comes the surprise: the GHOST Carbon limbs!"*

and I kind of admire the fact that Vittorio turned a blind eye too the BS (make'em up and change'em as we go) rules of any of these organizations as I've grown to loath them just for that as this is the 2nd ILF riser of this class I now own that "Isn't legal"...the other being my DAS Elite as it's "Not Legal" in TRD either.

Kind of ironic that not one but (2) of the finest 19"/21" risers in this class I ever laid hands on are..."not legal".... but that's just the way it is and I refuse to compromise my choice, selection or purchase of which bows I buy, own and shoot around rules made up by who?...and for what?...and if I do buy a bow that meets their imaginations requirements of...

"What Trad Is (Or Isn't)?"

chances are their minds will change their imagination for next years rulings....<insert vomit here>....LOL!

and then they wonder why "Trad is Dying"...when they are the ones killing it.

Yet I can buy a full blown Olympic rig...screw a dovetail bolt in where the plunger normally would be and viola...I'm trad? LOL!

But thank you for pointing that out Bigjono...cause it is important that folks don't get misled about what they can and can't participate in based on which bow with what accessories they purchase...cause I know what that feels like...I bought a custom R/D longbow the year before "they" changed the rule too "D-Shape when strung"...so then I bought a D-Longbow...one of the faster "Stealth D bows"...(and what a boringly slow dog that was to shoot)...and then they came out with MLB...where once again R/D longbows had "A Trad Legal Class"

so I'm done playing that stupid game...I buy and shoot what I like to shoot...set-up the way I want them...and screw the rules...a true rebel! LOL!


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Jinks


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Thanks for posting this Jinks


You're Very Welcome Utah!...my Pleasure!...Literally! LOL!

But I think it's Vittorio and Gillo that deserve the applause because...

I can't imagine how I'd feel as a "new-too-the-sport archer/bow hunter" trying to sift my way through the plethora of moderately priced bows.

It simply doesn't make sense for the lesser experienced archers/bow hunters to drop upwards of $1,000+ locking themselves into wood customs be they bolt-downs or single piece where things like grip & poundage are non-adjustable or interchangeable so what's that leave them with?....a maze of bows that are either disappointing performers or the most common and dreaded...

*"This Item Is Back Ordered"*

Then enter Vittorio and his awesome "Ghost Bow"...a top shelf ILF rig from a world class designer offered at a very affordable and moderate price point.

and for a 60" bow?...man is it a shooter! 

I know this...if my son in-laws, coworkers or friends ever get the bug and they ask me "What Bow To Buy"?....

my answer won't require a millisecond worth of thought...."Gillo Ghost"


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Someone asked me in another forum if I felt that the fully pocketed limb pocket walls made this Ghost riser seem buzzy...pointing out and citing that the limb pocket walls appeared thin to them...in the name of keeping you all updated and informed?...this was my answer copied and pasted here...

********************************************************************


These G1 & G5 (Ghost) Gillo risers are "Fully Machined" from a billet of T6 6061 Aluminum...(G2 series risers are "Forged" and then finish machined)...and from what I'm experiencing?...are superbly balanced and rock solid.

Vittorio seems to be a bit of a window freak in that he incorporates several locations where the archer can "Visually Verify" that their limbs are in fact...properly seated.

This is the upper rear window of my Ghost 19 riser...just above the limb bolt locking screw...and where I struck that red line?...measures just under a full inch thick....










which is pretty much a direct clone of my 27" Gillo G1 BB/Oly riser...










including the wall thicknesses of the fully pocketed limbs...










moreover?....

When we take into account that the Gillo Ghost scales a mass weight of....1240grms/2.73#s...or with the weight kit?...1330/2.93#s...

This 19" Ghost rivals the mass weight of most 25"/27" Olympic/Target risers offered up today and inch for inch is the thug that makes all others seem a bit anorexic.

Picture this...my 19" Ghost (with the weight kit) weighs 1330gms/2.93#'s...my 27" Gillo G1 hanging next too it?...(without the stab)...weighs only a 100grms less at 1430gms/3.15#s....










and the word "Buzzy"?...would be the last word in the English vocabulary I'd use to describe either of them...as they are built more like a Sherman Tank! LOL!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Gentlefolk...I thought you all might enjoy seeing this as I was kind of curious myself! LOL!

I don't normally "Leash Myself Into" what is a 60" Hunting Recurve and always just use a light touch of my bow hands index finger against the back of the riser to keep the bow in hand but this Gillo Ghost felt so well balanced and so well behaved post shot?...I just had to see how it might respond if left unleashed...

by using a leash! LOL!

No Stab...and just let it do it's thing. 

Hope you enjoy and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I've watched it over and over closely paying attention to how the riser rotates radially between your thumb and index finger (side to side vs top to bottom) I expected the initial movement (string moving toward the bow arm) but was surprised at the recoil away from your arm. 

Very cool slo-mo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

OlyShoot said:


> Thanks for the video. I've watched it over and over closely paying attention to how the riser rotates radially between your thumb and index finger (side to side vs top to bottom) I expected the initial movement (string moving toward the bow arm) but was surprised at the recoil away from your arm.
> 
> Very cool slo-mo


Thanks!...and what you're seeing there is me coming down and then around (too the right) to line up on the target butt....I also use a rotational style of draw.

I contribute the string moving away from my bow arm too the design of the grip which pretty much mimics a Jager (but of wood) and has that subtle negative draft/angle too it. 

I haven't even begun toying with tiller and I'm shooting a 60" bow 3under in the vid...it actually has much less initial rock being shot split finger but I wanted to show how quickly it recovers cause as far as I'm concerned?....Vittorio knocked it out of the park with this Ghost Bow!


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

The draw is so slow I can't see it. What I'm referring to is just after the release. About in the middle of the clip at 34 sec. 

I like to study this video because it validates in my mind why when you put a long stabilizer on, the lateral rotation (left/right) after the release would be minimized. And this is why you need arrows with more flex for oly-style setups. The arrow is required to flex more instead of the riser rotating in your hand to get a good tune, I think limbwalker once upon a time mentioned something about this. 

It would be informative to know if the Easton Arrow Spine chart was intended for traditional/bare bow/hunting recurve vs Olympic style.

I do like the video, and pay attention to your posts, as I'm putting together kit dedicated to experiment with bare bow, but I won't have a 27" riser for awhile. (Gotta keep up with the trends)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Lateral rotation at release in video is more coming from the bow hand too much vertical than from the balance of the bow itself. Grip on that Ghost riser is identical to G1 wooden grip, that has a reverse slope needing a 45° hand a bit out to perform at best (on all our risers and standard grips)


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Vittorio said:


> Lateral rotation at release in video is more coming from the bow hand too much vertical than from the balance of the bow itself. Grip on that Ghost riser is identical to G1 wooden grip, that has a reverse slope needing a 45° hand a bit out to perform at best (on all our risers and standard grips)


I will "DO" again Yoda! LOL!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Followed Vittorio's grip position instructions and as promised....Take II....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i see that the limbs are "made in the usa"....by whom??


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm guessing Sky but not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

jmvargas said:


> i see that the limbs are "made in the usa"....by whom??





Bigjono said:


> I'm guessing Sky but not sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gentlefolk...you are reading the label of the limbs on my 27" Gillo G1...they are my Hoyt F7 shorts...Made in The U.S.A.

and they weight this much...










and are rated at 34#/25" which makes them the same exact length and poundage as my 40#/19 Ghost Limbs that weigh this much...










My Caldwell Chronograph showed today...there will be results of a "Short Limb Shoot-Out" posted in the near future.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

And this is how it responded with the only change being...I replaced the full wood grip with the original wood grip scales and shot the bow off the riser handle like(I believe) Vittorio originally intended in his design.

This places my bow hand approx. 1/2" deeper into the riser with a grip throat that is located about an inch higher than with the full wood grip.

This configuration yields a far more "Positive Feeling Register" of the hand too bow interface and consistency of bow hand position is enhanced.

This is the shot response it rendered...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Got a little catching up to do here so?...

*UPDATES:*

Some of you may have been curious as to how much this 19" Gillo Ghost riser weighs with the weight kit installed...well?...

It weighs 1,400 Grams...










or?...3lbs 1.4ounces....










others have asked what degree of angle the limb pads are....and they look like 15 degrees bang on....










still others yet?...requested a picture of "Just The Limb Bolts" used in this little 19" beast of a riser...well here ya go...and what you're looking at there is a whopping 5/8ths-18 UNF splayed finger steel plated limb bolt with a dovetail screw locking system...both ends of course...and very Heavy Duty!....










None of you asked what I'm doing with this old Bob Lee limb pad gasket I had laying in my box....










but I'll tell you anyway....










becauuuuuuuse.........


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

The Gillo Ghost leaves pretty much every and any option open to the archer as far as how they'd like to set it up...Vittorio installed (2) threaded plunger holes in a riser window that's cut 3/8ths past center yet?...he also blessed the Ghost with a radiused shelf for those who may wish to shoot "Off-The-Shelf"....and since Vittorio's vision for this Ghost bow of his seemed to be aimed at being "A Hunting Bow"?...that screams *"to me"* that it should be set-up to be...

"Shot-Off-The-Shelf"

I like the bomb proof demeanor of such for what is aimed at being somewhat of a "Rough & Rugged" sort of drag it through the woods and swamps hunting bow...but alas?...the age old problem of dealing with a window cut well beyond center needed addressing so?...I got busy and found a piece of black delrin...my favorite stuff for fabbing up strike plates....










then sliced a little off the top...(at a slight angle)










and whiddled away on it at the sander installing shapes and angles to profile it in rendering a "Variable Thickness" kind of deal (for tuning) then laminated the strike plate and a piece of cordovan leather with 3M OEM mounting tape...










and installed the strike plate and cordovan leather shelf...



















if the leather looks like bateman cordovan?...that's because it is.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I see every ones all excited about my new Gillo Ghost Bow! LOL!

well at least I am and at the end of the day?... 

So...I was very happy to wake up this morning too this...










I was also very pleased with my decision to "Go Low" and set this Ghost up to be shot "Off-The-Shelf" and for a number of reasons such as...

1. I have enough bows that sport elevated rests and...

2. I miss The old school styling of a bow being shot "off-the-shelf" and?...

3. Was extremely curious as to how this Ghost bow might behave when...

*A.* The arrow is sitting just above my bow hand and?...

*B.* Is getting nocked at a point closer closer too the bows "True Center"










and I'm extremely happy I investigated and exercised this option because it resulted in an at-the-shot bow response that could be either...

*A.* A very tame, slow and slight roll back of the upper limb tip when shot "Low Wrist" too...

*B.* Pretty much "Dead Neutral" (vertically) with the string doing a slow roll out away from my bow arm when shot "High Wrist" up in the throat of the grip.

and it was at this point I chuckled to myself thinking.....

*"This things like shooting a miniature Barebow!...LOL!*

which i found extremely cool as the next thought that crossed my mind was...

*"If there was ever a first class Shoe-in Selection for the Barebow archer wanting to transition too a hunting rig?...The Gillo Ghost is It!"*

I was also very proud of my own work in setting the Ghost up to be "Shot off-the-shelf"...the cordovan leather on the shelf is very thin...and slick...










and I don't think I could've nailed the thickness/dimension any better on the strike-plate/spacer I fashioned out of black delrin...










The draw of the Ghost limbs is exquisitely smooth...if I were blindfolded I could be fooled into believing I was drawing a longbow...(I draw just under 28"s)

Another thing that impressed me was the note of the bow...which didn't seem to get any louder or quieter whether I shot 7.5 GPP or 11GPP arrows and was reminiscent of my old Bob Lee TD Hunter and/or my old Black Widow PSAII.

well I think that about wraps it up and I do believe this ghost is ready to start spitting a few across my new Caldwell Chronograph....and my initial off-the cuff statement/opinion there is...

*The Ghost Limbs:* They make up in smoothness and very stable feel of draw for any speed they may lack but at the same token?...they're no slouch either and the lighter GPP arrows waste no time getting there.

But we'll see. 

Very well done Vittorio and Thanks! L8R, Bill.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my first shots over a brand new Caldwell Ballistic Chronograph with my Gillo Gold Medal "Ghost Bow" designed and manufactured by World Class Bowyer Vittorio Frangilli...it is a fully machined 19" ILF riser wearing limbs built in the EEC as speced by Vittorio. The Bow is set and tuned to my draw length of 27 1/2"s holding 40#'s on my gloved fingers shooting a 300gr GT Ultralight arrow making a 7.5GPP rig....I'm Impressed with the smoothness of draw from these "Size Short" ILF Limbs (making a 60" TD Hunting bow) and very surprised at the speed they produce for being so smooth and well behaved...Extremely Well Done Vittorio! 

I would also like to add that the string I have on this Ghost Bow is not what I'd call optimized...whereby nock fitment is a bit tighter than just a little snug...it's also of a much higher strand count than necessary for a bow of this poundage.

Here's the first 3 shots of the Gillo Ghost Bow over the chrono....and not to shabby for what is a 40# bow...not too shabby at all!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Did the internet break? LOL!


----------



## armyguy00 (Jan 30, 2016)

wow what a beautiful bow


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

armyguy00 said:


> wow what a beautiful bow


Thanks armyguy00! 

And for comparisons sake...

the term that best describes what immediately crossed my mind upon chronographing this Gillo Ghost rig was...

*"Deceptively Fast"*

simply because it draws so smoothly and is so well behaved at the shot?...I figured it for a soft shooter and was kind of left wondering if I was even going to see 180fps out of this 40# @ 27 1/2" test of speed.

Seeing the numbers I saw was a real head-shaker of a moment for me cause I'm usually dang close on guesstimating arrow speed but the Ghost took me by surprise...and here's proof of all that....cause I just got done uploading the chronograph results of my DAS Elite...shooting the same exact 3 arrows.....here's the spec speak...

*"This is my 21" DAS Elite riser with custom made limbs (making a 62" bow) and custom madeFlemish Twist string of BCY-X...I'm holding 42#s on my fingers at 27 1/2" Length of Draw shooting 300gr GT Ultralight arrows for a 7.14GPP rig."*

and here's the vid...







my DAS Elite is in the classifieds...not a bad bow at all but these two rigs are like spot-on with each other and I can't shoot two at a time so....time for someone else to be the proud owner of the DAS Elite.


----------

